# 3 comp in 43days



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

thought i might start a log for my training now.

iv just got talked ing to doing the severn vally strongman comp on the 18th

iv been helping to put together and competiting in the ironworx swindons strongest man on the 15th of aug

and i enterd the reading strongest novice comp on the 30th of aug

am i mad ??

anyway here is my log

ifsa log

65kg 5x5

75kg 1x5

90kg 5x1

bench

60kg 5x3

70kg 5x3

80kg fail

tri lock out

85kg-3 75kg-3 65kg-3 x 3 sets

and 75sec log game

it was fooking nails


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Well will you win no you will not with that level of strenght but are you mad for entering? Fvck no mate competing will only make the sport better, the more the better at the end of the day!

Good luck and train hard!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck mate.. and Yes as Con said above you will need to up the weights to stand a chance of winning.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

hey i'll see you down there bud i'm competing too in severn valleys looking forward to the 280kg yoke


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> looking forward to the 280kg yoke


Thats a big egg :thumbup1:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah and some lads will be running with that


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah the 280kg looks nice its the 321 logs im not looking forward to, and the walk of pain sounds fun too


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Blimey! Stuff this strong man lark! Everything seems to heavy!

Either way good luck mate. Will be folllowing this with intrest


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah i'll be fine with the 90 and 100 but the 110 is gonna be heavy what does the walk of pain entail not heard of that b4


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

look grate fun!!!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

looks good m8

its gonna be a long day theres about 30 competitors


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

smashed in a good event training sesh

IFSA Log

65kg 5 reps x 6 sets

75kg 5 reps x 2 sets

80kg 5 reps x 2 sets

85kg 5 reps x 2 sets

90kg 2 reps x 6 sets

80kg 6 reps x 1 set

75kg 6 reps x 1set

65kg 6 reps x 4 sets

yoke

150kg warm up for 20m

200kg for 20m in??

220kg for 50m in 46 sec

220kg for 50m in 51 sec

stones

110kg @ 66inch(smashed the stone in my grid too)

[email protected] 62inch

[email protected] 55inch fail

[email protected] 55inch fail


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

I`ll be honest with u & tell u i think u need to work

ur cardio harder.

The weights will rise when u get the tech better.

Just keep hammering the basics & you`ll be fine.

As for competing so often well it beats having to train

events with us miserable bastards LOL.

:thumb:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

iv been thinking the same just lately Will so iv start running again. the straingth gains are coming fast so hopfuly the cario should prevent a platue. maybe one i can be as good as u Will and beat loz @stones or like vinny and beat westerby lol


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

lol:laugh: Only if u eat your shreddies .

If your doing runnning then do some sprints mate.

Do some tyre drag & maybe get a barrel.Sure beats

doing normal boring runs .

:thumb:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

TAT 70 said:


> lol:laugh: Only if u eat your shreddies .
> 
> If your doing runnning then do some sprints mate.
> 
> ...


 yeah terry hollands said 400m sprints mixed with medleys work for him so mite give that a bash till the rugby season start's then il play a few games a month @work hopfuly that should up my cardio enough but not take any mass off


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

not a bad sesh today @ironworx

ifsa log

65kg 5 reps x 6 sets

75kg 5 reps x 2 sets

80kg 5 reps x 2 sets

85kg 5 reps x 2 sets

90kg 2 reps x 6 sets

90kg 5 reps x 1 set

95kg 1 rep x 1 set

100kg fail

80kg 6 reps x 1 set

75kg 6 reps x 1set

65kg 6 reps x 4 sets

duck walk @ 160kg for 40m x2

tricept lockout

65kg x 10reps x 2sets

75kg x 8 reps x 2 sets

85kg x 6 reps x 1 set

90kg x 7 reps x 1 set

90kg x 6 reps x 1 set

90kg x 4 reps x 1 set

90kg x 2 reps x 1 set

90kg x 1 reps x 3 sets

85kg x 4 reps x 1 set

75kg x 4 reps x 1 set

65kg x 7 reps x 1 set

last 3 sets (85,75,65kg) no rest just wieght being taken off log

tri pull downs

60kg 6 reps x 4 sets

50kg 8 reps x 3 sets

30kg 15reps x 3 sets


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sneeky ,using our ideas :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

TAT 70 said:


> Sneeky ,using our ideas :whistling: :thumb:


 i would have done the log game too but i ran out of time :blink: :clap: :thumb:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

light cardio type sesh today

medleyx2

170kg Conans for 20m

run back with 50kg plate overhead

250kg with 100kgtyre for extra friction for 20m

100kg farmers for 40m(1turn)

120kg farmers for 50m(2turns)

90kg stone for reps @ 120cm

4x 200kg sled sprints(20m)

got a comp on saturday(severn valley) and my wrist has been giving me gip for a week or so thought the farmers would hurt like hell but my wrist help up well. may do an other cadio or an body weight sesh 2moz


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

just an idea mate but a nice rest up until the comp would do you good i always have at least 4 days off b4


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

severn valley comp 2day came 19th of 25 happy with the result my main aim was to improve on my last comp and beat my training partner i ticked all of the boxs so very happy


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

It was a cracking day.

I feel like i`ve been run over :laugh:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

i feel the same TAT from the waist up my legs are fine my core and shoulders are stiff as Sam in a CoC shop


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i feel fine thats how i know i haven't pushed myself hard enough not got any stiffness soreness at all tat where did you finish


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

LOL.

I was just moving the yolk & deloading.

My soreness could have something to do

with the fact i`ve got a very good chance

of having shingles .


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

just got off the phone to one of the PTI's from the Royal Navy powerlifting association and i can now claim for my travel for all my strongman comps and most of my events training im well happy with that takes some of the financil berdon off me


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

My fees have just gone right up lol.

:thumb:

Thats real good news for u mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

forgot to log my training yesturday

super set biecept curls

30kgx6 20kgx12 10kgx20 x 6 sets

karlsen curls(with a ifsa log) 65kg 6 reps x 3 set (yes tat karlsen curls lol)

preacher curl 50kg x 6 reps x 5 sets

preacher curl 30kg x fail x 5sets

set 1 15 reps

set 2 11 reps

set 3 7 reps

set 4 4 reps

set 5 1 rep

bench

40kg x 5reps x1set

50kg x 5reps x1 set

60kg x 3reps x1 set

75kg x 3reps x2sets

100kg fail

machine flies 50kg 6 reps x 5 sets

decline crunches 10 reps x 3 sets

today

deadlift from the floor

150kg 5 reps x 5 sets

175kg 5 reps x 2 sets

200kg 2 reps x 5 sets

210kg 2 reps x 1 set

rack pull @18 inch

10x 3 sets @150kg for speed

think i could have got me on my deadlift if it wasnt for my wrist giving me gip but happy with getting 210kg off the deck for the first time since i did my back in december

finished with 20mins on the bike


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

did a leg sesh the other day and forgot to log it again

back squat

100kg x10 reps x 1 set no belt

160kg x 5 reps x 3 sets no belt just knee sleeves

200kg x 3 reps x 3 sets belt and knee sleeves

220kg x 3 reps x 3 sets belt and wraps

235kg x 1 rep x 1 set(pb) belt and wraps

240kg x fail belt and wraps

front squat

60kg x 10 reps x 1set

80kg x 10 reps x 1set

100kgx 8 reps x 2sets

140kgx 8 reps x 2sets

160kgx 6 reps x 3sets

180kgx 2 reps x 1set(pb)

200kg fail

leg press

100kg x 10 reps x 1set

150kg x 8 reps x 3sets

200kg x 6 reps x 3 sets

250kg x 5 reps x 2set

300kg x 3 reps x 3 sets

took the yoke out to finish of and get the last of the energy from my legs

220kg 4x20m

180kg 6x20m

160kg 10x40m sprints


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Good to see a load of PB`s mate.

Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

cheers mate

the pb's coming thick and fast at the min should get most of my basic lift goals in the next few months (270dl/250sq/170bp/110log)


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

very good sesh today

1arm dbell rows

45kg x 10 reps x 6 sets would have went heavier but that is the biggest dbel in hms drake gym

upright rows

70kg 5reps x 5 sets

tri pulldowns

45kg 8 reps x 5 sets

mat flys 55kg x 5 reps x 6 sets

bbell pull overs 40kg 5 reps x 5sets

tri extension 55kg 10 reps x 8 sets

35kg 15 reps x 3 sets

bpress 60kg 5reps x 5 sets

feel fooking awsome today 1 of the best workouts iv had on my own for an age


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

forgot to put a few workouts on here but had a monster leg sesh today

front squat

100kg 10 reps x 1 set

140kg 5 reps x 5 sets

back squat

180kg x 8 reps x 2 sets

200kg x 5 reps x 5 sets

leg extention

92.5 kg 5 reps x 5 sets

leg curls

102.5kg 5 reps x 5 sets

seated leg press

202.5kg(the things max) 10 reps x 5 sets

calf rase 135kg x 20 reps x 10 sets (3sets with feet pointing inwards 3sets with feet pointing out and 4sets with feet pointing forwards)

leg raises 10reps x 3 sets


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

forgot to post on here for a while had a ****ter of a comp heres my write

Thought id do a write up for this comp. I went into this comp with high hopes for top5 finish training has been going well smashing pbs all the time so didn't think it was out of reach.

First off was the medley of 160kg duck walk and 2x400kg tyre. I got the duck walk with ease but couldn't flip the tyre admittedly it was a bustard but in my opinion that no excuse. I scored 0

Next up was the farmers 110kg for max distance. Had a good start and the turn was ok but my grip gave out at 25.6m and dropped the ****ers braking one of them.

Next was the 90kg log for reps I got 3 out ok but no matter what I did I couldn't squeeze another rep but 3 was equalling my pb so don't know weather to be disappointed or not

260kg yoke 20m for time. IV grown to like the yoke the more IV trained it and got a Pb of 12.66 so happy

Next was the 220kg deadlift I had it off the deck 5 or 6 times but my grip kept giving out before I could lock it out im proper ****ed of about that.

Stones 90kg stone over a yoke @150cm for reps I banged out 10 which I thought I would get. But im ****ed off about that as if my cardio was better I could have had around 7 or 8 more.

I was around between 10th ish mark in the farmers and log. I was 4th is the yoke and joint 7th split with about 4 guys. The 0s really cost me a top 10 at least.

I learnt at Severn valley that my core wasn't as strong as I thought. From this comp IV learnt I need a **** lot of work on my cardio and need to do a little grip work once in a while.

My plan was to do the reading comp and call it a year but after a dismal result on home turf I have decided to do Wiltshire's strongest man +105 to try get to the point I aimed to get to this year.


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

After Swindon's comp I went into this comp more focused and determined to improve

First event 18" skip deadlift I was aiming for 260kg and thought that was my max in a comp as 250kg was a pb in the gym from 18" 220kg easy 240kg easy 260kg easy right game on pb equalled and feeling good 280kg comfortable 300kg felt heavy 320kg felt v heavy 340kg fail thought I was good for 330kg if it went up in 10kg but it was 20 jumps all the way 320kg was good for 4th joint with 3 or 4 lads im prober made up with smashing my pb by 60kg.

2nd event was 100kg Viking press thought I was good for 8-10 got 8 so happy ish as it was the only the 2nd time iv used a Viking press and 8 is a pb at 100kg

Third event farmers medley 75kg 95kg 120kg over 25m I was fast with the 75s and 95s got the 120s about 15m then I started to wobble and had to put them down then my fitness or lack of was shown because I was blowing picked em up for 5m the down again then up again for the final 10m I placed about 10th in that

Next was 260kg yoke over 25m I did it in 10sec's flat for a pb knocking 2.5 secs off and adding 5m I was 4th in the yoke

Medley 80kg tree stump 3flips of a 350kg tyre then 300kg drag did ok on the tree stump and tyre but hardly moved the sled. Hardly any1 did and the winner of the medley didn't finish I think I was about 12th ish in that

Stones 140kg= 3points 120= 2 points 100=1point I went to do the 120 stone a pulled something and was in pain and only managed to 1 rep on the 100stone im annoyed about that but no excuses

I think if I didn't mess up the stones I could have placed around 7th but I aimed for 10th and got it

IV got one more comp this year (the Wiltshire's) and im aiming for top 5 top in that.

My main aim for next year is top 10 in the natural Britains open so will be training like hell on all my weaknesses over the winter


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

Legs sesh today @corefittness

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

Leg press

<o> </o>

120kg 10reps x 2 sets

160kg 10reps x 1 set

200kg 10reps x 2 sets

240kg 5reps x 2 sets

300kg 5reps x 5 sets

<o> </o>

Hack squat (very deep with 2sec pause)

<o> </o>

120kg 5reps x 5 sets

200kg 5 reps x 5 sets

<o> </o>

Leg curls

<o> </o>

60kg 10reps x 10 sets

<o> </o>

Leg extensions

<o> </o>

60kg 10 reps x 10 sets

<o> </o>

Calf raises (standing)

<o> </o>

126kg (max) 20reps x 10 sets

<o> </o>

Calf raise (seated)

<o> </o>

100kg x 20reps x 10 sets

<o> </o>

Front squat

<o> </o>

120kg 10reps x 10 sets

<o> </o>

Back squat

<o> </o>

140kg 10reps x 10sets

<o> </o>


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Hi mate just been looking through your log.

I was just wondering how you came up with your routine?

Just looking at your leg routine and you do 52 sets on quads alone.

How long does it take you to get through your workout?

Now I know that would be far to much for me, my quad session would probably be no more than 12-14 sets and that is including warm up sets lol.

This is not a criticism by the way just interested


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

hi mate i dont work in a routine really i try to make every work out different as iv have used countless routiens and find they all platue after a while. with all body parts i aim to exhaust them. i normaly set aside about 60 to 90 mins for training in the gym i try to keep to this to keep the intentsity up. im go though intentsity phases to keep shocking my body. it must be working for me at the mo as back in may i failed to pull 220kg in the deadlift and at reading the other week i pulled 320kg i have had these types of gain in most events and lifts


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

had the wiltshires on sunday. not a bad comp bit to much waiting around and a bit on the light side. first event was hand over hand hummer pull i did ok in this event apart from getting tangled in the rope a bit. next was a car deadlift it was about 220kg for reps i banged out 8 but my lack of fittness realy showed. 3rd was max axle iv not done much axle work in the past but 80,90,100 went up ok my pb was 105 so supidly i went for 110 and failed to tie me in last place for the axle. next was the 120kg farmers over 40m got to the 20m mark put them down(was what we had to do) pick them up got about 8 or 9m then put them down picked them up got only a few feet then they were down for good again cardio let me down but was good enough for 5th. next was axe hold i got to around 30sec then i felt a pop in my for arm and a bolt of pain not shore how i did time wise not wanting to give in i wraped up and did the loading race 50kg sand bag followed by 60kg keg to 54 inches then the same to 35inches then 3x50kg sand bag to about 25inches then 2 60kg kegs to about 20 did ok a bit ****ed off that i had to fight the loaders to stand my keg up and was in **** loads of pain i came 5th of 6 in my first open comp the stanard of the opens was good even with the light events. my plan is to rehab the arm train like **** and come back with a bang in 2010. i will be putting on a comp early next year for H4H it will be a basturd of a comp that will include a deadlift medley moblie medley a over head medley and loading medley il do both novice and inters both the wieghts will be top end of that level so watch this space


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

sign me up for the inters please john


----------

